# Walmart broadheads make Rage look awful!



## Big Doe Down

I was hunting this morning with two buddies on some land we hunt in chattahoochee county and one of the guys hunting with me texted me and said he just killed a hog. He shoots a bow madness but I didn't know what kind of broadheads he was using. I went over to help him find his 80lb pig and the blood was unreal. The pig ran 50 yards and when I got to it I said "holy crap what kind of broadheads do you shoot??" He said "I don't know, some walmart head" so I figured it was probably rage and he just didnt know the name. We got to the truck and I asked to see them and they weren't rage at all. They were some generic walmart brand 3 blade expandables that he got for  $14. I wouldnt gave believed it without seeing them myself. These things put a massive hole is this pig. It was a 30 yard shot and these heads did awesome. Thought I'd show you guys what walmart heads can do!


----------



## Son

Looks like he was shooting an ax


----------



## Big Doe Down

This is the head he was using. It's called a torrid SS and on walmart.com they are $12.97 for a 3 pack of them!!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good job.  Really shows how shot selection & placement is so important & a key priority with all the fine broadhead options on the market.  Quite a gaping hole on that one.  Congrats.


----------



## philtuts

I don't think type of broadhead matters all that much, all about placement.


----------



## chad smith

I used to shoot those before I switched to rage 3 yrs ago! My paw n law shot them till he switched to rage this year! They are some great heads and do fly accurate unlike most Walmart generic brands nice shot buddy


----------



## mudracing101

Son said:


> Looks like he was shooting an ax


----------



## stringmusic

UrbanHunter33 said:


> I don't think type of broadhead matters all that much, all about placement.



x 2

I think it matters some, but not as much as we all like to think. I think you put a field tip through the bread basket and you got yourself a dead deer.


----------



## Big Doe Down

i know in most cases the bhead doesnt matter, but I was just shocked to see a hole like hat out of a 13$ walmart head. I don't think anyone would expect that. I can't wait to see the diehard rage and ramcat guys take a look!


----------



## cch0830

funny I found this thread. I just bought some fixed blade heads yesterday from Walmart for $10 (3 pack). I got tired of spending $30 (3 pack) for a brand name a losing $10 a shot when I cant find my arrow. We'll see what the difference is. I really doubt there will be one....a noticeable one anyway.


----------



## drenalin08

I have been shooting these broadheads for about 8 years now,i guess i'll need to stock up on em!


----------



## The Arrow Guru

cheaper price = cheaper materials. I think they will be fine but here is a case where I would definately stay away from anything solid. Thats where a premium head made from premium materials would make a big difference. Just my 2 cents, since its free.


----------



## Shook

That's awesome. As cheap as these are you could afford to use them one time and keep a fresh broadhead for the next victim


----------



## B Kirkpatrick

All the materials are the same. 6061 all and 440 or 440c stainless


----------



## Brad

He got lucky, or maybe I got unlucky with the package I bought. The heads were extremely dull. They wouldnt shave hair and if they wont shave hair I wont use them. The problem with buying stuff from a package store like Walmart is you dont know what youre getting from one package to the next.


----------



## Big Doe Down

BIGRNYRS said:


> cheaper price = cheaper materials. I think they will be fine but here is a case where I would definately stay away from anything solid. Thats where a premium head made from premium materials would make a big difference. Just my 2 cents, since its free.



I understand what you're saying, but I will say that this head ripped through rib bones on the hog, and he shot an alligator with one recently as well. Don't have any of the pics, but I'm eating the gator for dinner tonight so that is proof for me. But who knows, maybe he got lucky twice.


----------



## RangerJ

Big Doe Down said:


> This is the head he was using. It's called a torrid SS and on walmart.com they are $12.97 for a 3 pack of them!!!



Favors the Grim Reapers.


----------



## The Arrow Guru

Big Doe Down said:


> I understand what you're saying, but I will say that this head ripped through rib bones on the hog, and he shot an alligator with one recently as well. Don't have any of the pics, but I'm eating the gator for dinner tonight so that is proof for me. But who knows, maybe he got lucky twice.



I'm sure they are fine. I've killed animal with just about every broadhead out there. CX maks a two blade fixed 90 grain, I've killed with them and they are "cheap" broadheads. I had a bad experience with a "cheap" broadhead before. I bought a name brand, cheaper expandable. I was setting on a food plot when a magnum hog came out. It was a monster. I shot, the arrow hit and looked like it bounced off. The broadhead broke just in front of the arrow. Left the threads in the arrow and the rest ran off on the hog. So I swore I might cut corners other places but when it comes to arrows and broadheads, ill stick with more expensive stuff. Hope he kills 100 animals with out a hitch!


----------



## Big Doe Down

BIGRNYRS said:


> I'm sure they are fine. I've killed animal with just about every broadhead out there. CX maks a two blade fixed 90 grain, I've killed with them and they are "cheap" broadheads. I had a bad experience with a "cheap" broadhead before. I bought a name brand, cheaper expandable. I was setting on a food plot when a magnum hog came out. It was a monster. I shot, the arrow hit and looked like it bounced off. The broadhead broke just in front of the arrow. Left the threads in the arrow and the rest ran off on the hog. So I swore I might cut corners other places but when it comes to arrows and broadheads, ill stick with more expensive stuff. Hope he kills 100 animals with out a hitch!



I understand why you won't go cheap anymore. And to be honest, I will still stick with expensive broadheads because I would always just have the "What If" factor in my head when using cheap heads. But this really did impress the heck out of me!


----------



## camotreemonkey

Indians killed em with a flaked off rock...Just saying.


----------



## Taylor Co.

I have killed a hog with them..the heads really most favor a Wasp Jak-Hammer. They work just fine as you saw for yourself "Big Doe".


----------



## chambers270

camotreemonkey said:


> Indians killed em with a flaked off rock...Just saying.



I agree, placement is the most important. Although materials do matter, I shot a hog with a G-5 Montec that went through and broke the leg on the opposite side. This was shooting around 65 lb weight.


----------



## bfriendly

camotreemonkey said:


> Indians killed em with a flaked off rock...Just saying.



Word!


----------



## kevincox

I'm sure they are just as good as the spitfires I shoot and spend twice what your friend paid. Lol


----------



## lungbuster123

Congrats to your friend! Hopefully he wont run into problem's with them...having said that this was enough to keep me away from cheaply built head's. One of the most important thing's in my setup is arrow's and broadhead's so I don't go cheap on either.


----------



## KMckie786

^^^^ Whats wrong with that? Looks fine to me! ^^^^
HAHA 

Holy crap!


----------



## palmettoswamp

I picked up 3 packs @ $12.97...triple the broadheads compared to top shelf name brands. Will see how much damage they do on some hogs in a few weeks.


----------



## The Arrow Guru

I don't have an issue with some one if that's what the want to use. I don't see how they make a rage look awful though.


----------



## River Rambler

I think some people forget the size of the entry/exit wound could be as much as 3x as big based on the angle of entry.


----------



## crazyjigr

Accuracy trumps equipment every time. Looks like the angle of entry as mentioned had a lot more to do with the amount of damage than what BH. I sharpen mine razor sharp. Still working on my accuracy


----------



## Big Doe Down

BIGRNYRS said:


> I don't have an issue with some one if that's what the want to use. I don't see how they make a rage look awful though.



They don't, but how else was this thread going to get any attention at all???


----------



## shoot2grill

lungbuster123 said:


> Congrats to your friend! Hopefully he wont run into problem's with them...having said that this was enough to keep me away from cheaply built head's. One of the most important thing's in my setup is arrow's and broadhead's so I don't go cheap on either.


That was a hollow point fragmentateing broadhead ...deadly!!!!!!


----------



## insanehunter

a friend told me to try them many years ago he said they fly like field tips. i have been using them for years they do the job great most of the deer or hogs fall with in sight, i have probaly took 50 deer and hogs with them!


----------



## Mangler

camotreemonkey said:


> Indians killed em with a flaked off rock...Just saying.



That's what I was thinking as I was reading this thread...


----------



## SWWTV

Does anyone have a list of Broadheads that are in Walmart.


----------



## Hoyt804

River Rambler said:


> I think some people forget the size of the entry/exit wound could be as much as 3x as big based on the angle of entry.



That's exactly what I was thinking when I read this thread.


----------



## Ihunt

ole like hat out of a 13$ walmart head.   Actually.It's about a $4.40 head. Thanks for the info.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

*heads*

I know they sell muzzy heads are they built cheap? The price is..


----------



## robinsonfam1

RangerJ said:


> Favors the Grim Reapers.



correction: not at all.....favors wasp almost identical. Reapers have an entire different build. no biggie just trying to clarify.


----------



## The Fever

BOTTEMLINE said:


> I know they sell muzzy heads are they built cheap? The price is..



Everything built for walmart are built to walmarts standards not the manufactorers standards. Take the electronics for instance. They are built so that you cant take them apart to replace them. I am not sure if this holds up for muzzys but I know it applies to everything else they sell and I dont want to take the chance.


----------



## flipman

Is this the same broadhead in some of the archery shops for 
$19.00 + for 3? Made differently and in different packages for the pro shops? Just asking, not in retail so really dont know if thats how they do it or not, like (the fever) above, said about the muzzy.  If it's the same and what you like to shoot, seems to be wise decision to save some $$$. Just wonder if some people shot deer-hogs with them bought from the pro shops & some from wally world, do they seem to be the same? As mentioned earlier- shot placement probably is the best answer with just about any broadhead.


----------



## childers

Do I see a carbon express symbol?


----------



## BRUNO

Has anyonetried the carbon express lungbuster s from walmart they kinda resemble slick tricks


----------



## woodsmaster

I bought 3 of these heads after reading this post I killed a die the next morning! They flew good left a good blood trail and a big hole deer fell within sight. I can't figure out how to post pics from my I phone?


----------



## woodsmaster

Doe I meant sorry.


----------



## jlmartin25

I shoot the rage "for now" but I will say this. Cheap or expensive it's all about shot placement! A lot of hunters out there buy into the hype surrounding a product. That hype is why we cant pay 12 bucks for a package of rages. I don't think it has much to do with what you shoot as long as your confident in yourself and your equipment to make a humane kill and help you in recovering the animal. I shot a doe opening morning with my rage and had no blood trail on a complete pass through! My point it wasn't the broadheads fault. I shot high and crossed the front shoulders. The exit hole was in the center of the opposite side shoulder preventing a good blood trail. The head held up good but my point is this, It was my fault for not placing my shot lower. Kudo's on your bow kill and keep shooting whatever you feel most confident in.....Of course you'll have to put up with the nay saying kool aid drinkers bro but dead deer are dead deer.


----------



## rjcruiser

jlmartin25 said:


> That hype is why we cant pay 12 bucks for a package of rages. .



It isn't the hype...it's the marketing costs they have to pay for.  Those big glossy's and Superstars in the ads aren't free.


----------



## The Arrow Guru

rjcruiser said:


> It isn't the hype...it's the marketing costs they have to pay for.  Those big glossy's and Superstars in the ads aren't free.



Same reason Under Armour is expensive, but I buy that too.


----------



## Rip Steele

woodsmaster said:


> I bought 3 of these heads after reading this post I killed a die the next morning! They flew good left a good blood trail and a big hole deer fell within sight. I can't figure out how to post pics from my I phone?



Download the photobucket app and you can download any pictures on your phone through it.


----------



## Rip Steele

As for this thread, it is what it is. I shoot Ramcat because of quality. You don't hunt with Wal-Mart bows do you? If you do, well........


----------



## River Rambler

camotreemonkey said:


> Indians killed em with a flaked off rock...Just saying.



Yeah but if they had broad heads, they would have used them.


----------



## woodsmaster

http://


----------



## woodsmaster

[/IMG]


----------



## rjcruiser

BIGRNYRS said:


> Same reason Under Armour is expensive, but I buy that too.



well...I do own some UA stuff



Rip Steele said:


> As for this thread, it is what it is. I shoot Ramcat because of quality. You don't hunt with Wal-Mart bows do you? If you do, well........



If they came out with a line that was the same fit & finish as anything else at a third the price...I probably would.


----------



## Buckaholic2000

I don't understand how someone will pay $600 - $1,200 for a bow and then buy $12 broadheads. Makes no sense if the broadhead fails don't matter what bow or arrow your shooting.  Buy Muzzy's they are affordable with replacable blades made in USA and here in GA on top of that.


----------



## rabbithound

The Fever said:


> Everything built for walmart are built to walmarts standards not the manufactorers standards. Take the electronics for instance. They are built so that you cant take them apart to replace them. I am not sure if this holds up for muzzys but I know it applies to everything else they sell and I dont want to take the chance.



This is most definately the case with tires...


----------



## biggtruxx

Honestly..... 10 years ago there was a broadhead that to this day kills more animals than any other.... it was called a Muzzy! I can say it doesnt matter which head you use.... if you hit the animal at optimal distance and broadside it dont matter if its a dull butter knife it will go through and it will kill the deer. The tracking may be a bit longer but the deer will die. The hype on everything now a days has gotten almost political! If you use a G3 or muzzy, or rage, or any other broadhead it has a lot to do with practice with your bow and practice with the broadhead. They all serve the same purpose and they all cut when hitting meat! Learn the capability of the broadhead, bow, yourself and capability of yourself and you cant go wrong!


----------



## Tlajoe

I shoot Muzzy...Bought some at Walmart this year. They are about $5 cheaper than buying at Bass Pro. Shot a doe opening morning and she dropped. Went through her spine and went about 4" into her lung. Killed a lot of deer with Muzzy. It is a confidence thing for me. But as mentioned before, it is all about shot placement. Shoot what you want, I will stick with Muzzy!


----------



## Nitro1970

Looks like good coon medicine to me


----------



## ninjaneer

I bought two packs after seeing this post.  Had been using Shuttle T Locks in the past with good results but pricey. Decided I try these for a third the price.  Shot one head a few times to check my sights.  Flew more like my field points than old ones which were not quite the same.  Noticed after 5th shot one of the blades was missing when pulling from my worn out cube target.  Shot a doe this afternoon 15 yds away , fell 30 yds away. One blade missing after shot. Cheap made one shot disposables IMO.   I'll probably take the second pack back and try the Muzzy 4 blades next.


----------

